# Will Nissan produces a 20th anniversary Sentra next year?



## DropD (Oct 12, 2002)

I have the 2003 Sentra/SE-R brochure and it says Nissan has been producing the Sentra since 1984 (wasn't it 1983? anyway).

Looking at the 20th anniversary Max, do you think nissan may produce a 20th anniversary Sentra based on the V-Spec?

I test-drove a very-yellow '03 Spec-V the other day, and I've been dreaming and day-dreaming about it ever since. The torque is intoxicating and they fixed the interior (sorry, I hated the lava interior). My Civic felt like a POS (well... that's what it is) afterwards.

However, seeing how they improved the Spec-V for 2003, what do you think the 04 will be like? Once it comes out, I'll be 25 and the insurance premium will be much lower. Plus I'll have a few debts worked out.

However, seeing how Nissan f***ed up the SE-R in the past (like removing the LSD in 1998), I'm afraid I may pass up on the best Spec-V of the history if I don't get a 2003...

Opinions?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Hey, you made it! Welcome


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

^ Nice to see you here!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Yannick...Welcome Back Stranger!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Have you returned from the Darkside??...haha


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Do I smell honorary(sp) admin status here? Wait no, he seems to still be "on the other side".


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

I hear the theme song from Welcome Back Carter! ...


----------



## DropD (Oct 12, 2002)

Hey everyone, Scott, Michael!

In fact I'm still on the other side of fence, but that WILL change soon. My Civic is up for sale.

I did drive a 2002 Civic LX in my search for a new car (school's over, I'm now an insurance broker!!!) and when I realized it was even slower than the 1995 I currently have (16.95 is my best ET), I quickly changed my mind.

Then I drove past the local Nissan dealer, this yellow Spec-V was sitting on the lot. I thought to myself: "Yellow?". Yep! A brand new 2003 was waiting for a test drive. Now, I want one!!!

So, I may in fact jump the fence ... again! I just have to play around with some numbers and find a new owner for my Civic.

All is left to decide is: buy a 03, or wait for the 04?


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

DropD said:


> *All is left to decide is: buy a 03, or wait for the 04? *


I know you don't remember me Yannick, but I remember you! I remember you talking about your band so much and how much you loved your Sentra! 

There's not anything really out to make a decision on the '04 Sentra/SE-R/Spec V yet. Time will tell a little more, but by then, you can make a great decision on year end '03 Spec's and you'll see the '04's out too. Either way, I think you'll be alright. Hey, BTW, thanks for contributing to sentra.net back in the day, because if it wasn't for you, Scott, Josh Vereen and a bunch of other sentra heads, I wouldn't be in the scene at all. Good luck on your new purchase, whenever that may be.


----------



## DropD (Oct 12, 2002)

I didn't recognize your moniker, but I do remember your name: Marvin.

I still have my band, we've been choosed to represent a local radio station actually. Rock stars need sport cars right?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

It's Yannick! Glad to see you're around!


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

You guys need to take this off topic please  

-Your friendly Iron Fisted SuperMod


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

damn nazi moderators...hahaha


----------



## DropD (Oct 12, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *You guys need to take this off topic please
> 
> -Your friendly Iron Fisted SuperMod *


Well, it did start with a B15 related question 

Hi Samo!


----------



## Lee (Jun 4, 2002)

Wow, yannick. there's a name I haven't heard in awhile. Glad to see you're back. 

Check your PM's...


----------

